# Διλήμματα στην ορθογραφία ρημάτων: -δοθεί ή -δωθεί; -δόσει ή -δώσει;



## Zazula (Sep 8, 2010)

Όποιος γράφει στην ελληνική γλώσσα έρχεται συχνά αντιμέτωπος με διλημματικές καταστάσεις αναφορικά με την ορθογράφηση κάποιων λέξεων, οικογενειών λέξεων, θεμάτων, παραθημάτων και καταλήξεων. Ένας από τους βασικούς ρόλους τού παρόντος φόρουμ είναι και το να δίνονται απαντήσεις ακριβώς σε τέτοιου είδους ερωτήματα, και η εμπειρία έχει δείξει ότι τα ρήματα έχουν κάποιες καταλήξεις των οποίων η ορθογραφία ταλαιπωρεί ακόμη και πεπειραμένους χρήστες της ελληνικής — γι' αυτό και θα βρείτε στο φόρουμ αναρτήσεις που απαντούν σε ερωτήματα όπως λ.χ. «-εται ή -ετε;» και «-είστε ή -ήστε ή -ίστε ή-οίστε ή -ύστε;».

Ένα ακόμη επεισόδιο στη σειρά αυτών των ορθογραφικών διλημμάτων που σχετίζονται με τα ρήματα της ελληνικής είναι και το παρόν σημειωματάκι. Το θέμα μας σήμερα αφορά το πώς θα γράψουμε σωστά την κατάληξη -δοθí που βρίσκουμε στο απαρέμφατο αορίστου τής παθητικής φωνής κ.α.: _εκδοθεί_ ή _εκδωθεί_, _παραδοθεί_ ή _παραδωθεί_, _ευοδοθεί_ ή _ευοδωθεί_ κλπ;

Το πρώτο πράγμα που πρέπει να κάνουμε είναι το να διακρίνουμε ότι τα συγκεκριμένα ρήματα που μας προβληματίζουν ανήκουν σε δύο διαφορετικές οικογένειες: Από τη μια υπάρχουν τα *δίνω / δίδω* και τα σύνθετά τους (αναμεταδίδω, ανταποδίδω, αποδίδω, διαδίδω, εκδίδω, επανεκδίδω, επιδίδω, καταδίδω, μεταδίδω, ξαναδίνω, παραδίδω, προδίδω, προσδίδω). Από την άλλη υπάρχουν τα ρήματα σε *-δώνω*, τα οποία προέρχονται από ρήματα σε -δώ (-δόω) και περιλαμβάνουν ρήματα κάποια καθημερινά (π.χ. βιδώνω, καρυδώνω, κλειδώνω, λαδώνω κλπ), κάποια μάλλον λόγια (π.χ. εμπεδώνω, ευοδώνω, κατευοδώνω, κηλιδώνω κλπ) και τέλος άλλα πιο τεχνικά (π.χ. επιμολυβδώνω, οξειδώνω κλπ).

Τα ρήματα της πρώτης ομάδας *(-δίνω -> -δίνομαι, -δίδω -> -δίδομαι*) ορθογραφούνται σε -*δοθεί*. Αυτό το όμικρον υπάρχει σε όλες τις καταλήξεις της παθητικής φωνής αυτών των ρημάτων (δηλ. -*δόθηκα* στην οριστική αορίστου, -*δοθώ* στην υποτακτική αορίστου, -*δοθείτε* στο β' πληθ. τής προστακτικής αορίστου, -*δομένος* / -*δοσμένος* στη μετοχή παρακειμένου). Μοναδική εξαίρεση είναι το β' ενικ. της προστακτικής αορίστου: -*δώσου*.
Τα ρήματα της δεύτερης ομάδας (*-δώνω -> δώνομαι*) ορθογραφούνται σε -*δωθεί*. Αυτό το ωμέγα υπάρχει σε όλες τις καταλήξεις της παθητικής φωνής αυτών των ρημάτων (δηλ. -*δώθηκα* στην οριστική αορίστου, -*δωθώ* στην υποτακτική αορίστου, -*δώσου* / -*δωθείτε* στην προστακτική αορίστου, -*δωμένος* στη μετοχή παρακειμένου).

ΔίλημμαΟρθή απάντησηΔίλημμαΟρθή απάντησηδοθεί ή δωθεί;δοθείδοσμένος ή δωσμένος;δοσμένοςαποδοθεί ή αποδωθεί;αποδοθείαποδόθηκε ή αποδώθηκε;αποδόθηκεδιαδοθεί ή διαδωθεί;διαδοθείδιαδοθείτε ή διαδωθείτε;διαδοθείτεεκδοθεί ή εκδωθεί;εκδοθείεκδόθηκαν ή εκδώθηκαν;εκδόθηκανεπιδοθεί ή επιδωθεί;επιδοθείεπιδομένη ή επιδωμένη;επιδομένηκαταδοθεί ή καταδωθεί;καταδοθείκαταδόθηκα ή καταδώθηκα;καταδόθηκαμεταδοθεί ή μεταδωθεί;μεταδοθείμεταδοθώ ή μεταδωθώ;μεταδοθώξαναδοθεί ή ξαναδωθεί;ξαναδοθείξαναδοθείτε ή ξαναδωθείτε;ξαναδοθείτεπαραδοθεί ή παραδωθεί;παραδοθείπαραδόσου ή παραδώσου;παραδώσουπροδοθεί ή προδωθεί;προδοθείπροδομένος ή προδωμένος;προδομένοςπροσδοθεί ή προσδωθεί;προσδοθείπροσδοθούν ή προσδωθούν;προσδοθούνεμπεδοθεί ή εμπεδωθεί;εμπεδωθείεμπεδόθηκε ή εμπεδώθηκε;εμπεδώθηκεευοδοθεί ή ευοδωθεί;ευοδωθείευοδομένος ή ευοδωμένος;ευοδωμένοςκατευοδοθεί ή κατευοδωθεί;κατευοδωθείκατευοδόθηκαν ή κατευοδώθηκαν;κατευοδώθηκαν

Στα ίδια ρήματα έχουμε το αντίστοιχο δίλημμα και στο απαρέμφατο αορίστου τής ενεργητικής φωνής (κ.α.), για το -δósi: _εκδόσει _ή _εκδώσει_, _παραδόσει_ ή _παραδώσει_, _ευοδόσει_ ή _ευοδώσει_ κλπ; Ενώ στο προηγούμενο δίλημμα τη σύγχυση τη δημιουργεί η ταυτόχρονη ύπαρξη άλλων ρημάτων που σωστά ορθογραφούνται σε -_δοθεί_ και άλλων σε -_δωθεί_, εδώ πηγή για τη σύγχυση εκτιμώ πως είναι το γεγονός ότι όλα τα ρήματα της πρώτης ομάδας έχουν ουσιαστικά σε -_δοση_ (δηλ. που γράφονται με όμικρον): δόση, αναμετάδοση, ανταπόδοση, απόδοση, διάδοση, έκδοση, επανέκδοση, επίδοση, κατάδοση, μετάδοση, παράδοση, (κατα)πρόδοση, πρόσδοση. Ωστόσο, εδώ τα πράγματα είναι ξεκάθαρα: Όλα τα προαναφερθέντα ρήματα, και των δύο ομάδων δηλαδή, ορθογραφούνται σε -*δώσει*. Αυτό το ωμέγα υπάρχει σε όλες τις καταλήξεις του ενεργητικού αορίστου αυτών των ρημάτων (δηλ. -*δωσα* στην οριστική, -*δώσω* στην υποτακτική, -*δωσε / -δώστε* στην προστακτική). Επομένως: _εκδώσει_ (όχι *_εκδόσει_), _εκδώσω_ (όχι *_εκδόσω_), _έκδωσαν_ (όχι *_έκδοσαν_) κ.ο.κ.


----------



## nickel (Sep 8, 2010)

Μπράβο, μάστορα, ωραία και πρακτικά τα λες.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 17, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Στα ίδια ρήματα έχουμε το αντίστοιχο δίλημμα και στο απαρέμφατο αορίστου τής ενεργητικής φωνής (κ.α.), για το -δósi: _εκδόσει _ή _εκδώσει_, _παραδόσει_ ή _παραδώσει_, _ευοδόσει_ ή _ευοδώσει_ κλπ; Ενώ στο προηγούμενο δίλημμα τη σύγχυση τη δημιουργεί η ταυτόχρονη ύπαρξη άλλων ρημάτων που σωστά ορθογραφούνται σε -_δοθεί_ και άλλων σε -_δωθεί_, εδώ πηγή για τη σύγχυση εκτιμώ πως είναι το γεγονός ότι όλα τα ρήματα της πρώτης ομάδας έχουν ουσιαστικά σε -_δοση_ (δηλ. που γράφονται με όμικρον): δόση, αναμετάδοση, ανταπόδοση, απόδοση, διάδοση, έκδοση, επανέκδοση, επίδοση, κατάδοση, μετάδοση, παράδοση, (κατα)πρόδοση, πρόσδοση. Ωστόσο, εδώ τα πράγματα είναι ξεκάθαρα: Όλα τα προαναφερθέντα ρήματα, και των δύο ομάδων δηλαδή, ορθογραφούνται σε -*δώσει*. Αυτό το ωμέγα υπάρχει σε όλες τις καταλήξεις του ενεργητικού αορίστου αυτών των ρημάτων (δηλ. -*δωσα* στην οριστική, -*δώσω* στην υποτακτική, -*δωσε / -δώστε* στην προστακτική). Επομένως: _εκδώσει_ (όχι *_εκδόσει_), _εκδώσω_ (όχι *_εκδόσω_), _έκδωσαν_ (όχι *_έκδοσαν_) κ.ο.κ.


Τελικά πάντως τα διάφορα ρηματικά _-δώσει_ έχουν λειτουργήσει και εκείνα ως πηγή επίδρασης στην ορθογραφία των ουσιαστικών (ένα θέμα που, κακώς απ' ό,τι φαίνεται, το θεωρούσα λυμένο :s) με αποτέλεσμα να έχουμε σε verbatim αναζητήσεις: :scared:

511.000 διάδωση (και σε λεξικά! http://el.pons.eu/greek-german/διάδωση Και σε αναφορές για τον Οργανισμό για τη Διάδοση της Ελληνικής Γλώσσης! http://xemandrios1.blogspot.gr/2010/11/blog-post_1090.html)
137.000 μετάδωση
78.900 έκδωση
45.800 παράδωση (και σε λεξικό! http://el.thefreedictionary.com/παράδωση)
42.800 απόδωση
13.000 προδωσία


----------



## Zazula (Apr 22, 2014)

Χάρης Θεοχάρης via Zazula said:


> Αυτό είναι μια βασική - φορολογική - διάκριση που πολλοί μπερδεύουν: Φιλοξενεία είναι η παραχώρηση δωματίου ώστε να συνοικείς με κάποιον (πχ τον παππού) ενώ η δωρεάν παραχώρηση είναι το δώσιμο * ολόκληρου σπιτιού/διαμερίσματος* χωρίς κόστος, ώστε να γλυτώσει κάποιος το ενοίκιο.


Επειδή αυτοί που δεν μπερδεύουν τις φορολογικές διακρίσεις μπερδεύουν εντούτοις τις ορθογραφικές:*δόσιμο*, όχι *_δώσιμο
_.​Και με την ευκαιρία (από τα κοινωνικοδικτυακά θεοχαρικά ανάλεκτα):*φιλοξενία*, όχι *_φιλοξενεία
_*θαρραλέοι*, όχι _*θαραλλέοι
_*γλιτώνω *πλέον η σχολ.ορθ.​


----------



## ΜανόληςΜα (Oct 4, 2021)

Έχω βρει τη λύση σε πολλούς γλωσσολογικούς και ορθογραφικούς προβληματισμούς μου μέσω του παρόντος forum. Εκμεταλλευόμενος αυτό το thread να θέσω μια ερώτηση (σε σχετικότερους) από εμένα. Πιστεύετε ότι η μετοχή "εκδομένος", από το ρήμα "εκδίδω" μπορεί να σταθεί; Αυτός που έχει εκδοθεί δηλαδή.. μετοχή παρακειμένου; Συγγνώμη αν καταχρώμαι το θέμα του thread.


----------



## daeman (Oct 4, 2021)

ΜανόληςΜα said:


> Πιστεύετε ότι η μετοχή "εκδομένος", από το ρήμα "εκδίδω" μπορεί να σταθεί; Αυτός που έχει εκδοθεί δηλαδή.. μετοχή παρακειμένου;



Από το Κλιτικό Λεξικό της Νέας Ελληνικής της Lexigram:


----------



## ΜανόληςΜα (Oct 4, 2021)

ευχαριστώ πολύ


----------

